# Knickers



## MaidenScotland

Marks and Spencers is opening in City Stars so that will help to solve us ladies lingerie problems, there also might be job openings for those who speak English and Arabic


----------



## Sonrisa

LOL no more going to ****ty's mall in search of undies, then.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> LOL no more going to ****ty's mall in search of undies, then.




Exactly...


----------



## Whitedesert

Marks & Spencer is expensive! wow!


----------



## GM1

they are already open for a year in Dandy mall


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> they are already open for a year in Dandy mall




Yes I knew they were somewhere but to be honest I dont like Dandy Mall or the journey to the place


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> Marks & Spencer is expensive! wow!




the quality is good! You can pay a fortune here for rubbish made goods so I would rather pay and know what I am getting.


----------



## aykalam

:hail: God save M&S!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

aykalam said:


> :hail: God save M&S!!!


Yes and God Save their knickers as well.....still wearing the ones i had brought out from the UK 4yrs ago....but M&S do deliver now to egypt so you need to work out which is the cheapest...ie..buy from uk and pay postage or buy Cairo and pay expensive prices...also aren't they just franchises.


----------



## aykalam

hurghadapat said:


> Yes and God Save their knickers as well.....still wearing the ones i had brought out from the UK 4yrs ago....but M&S do deliver now to egypt so you need to work out which is the cheapest...ie..buy from uk and pay postage or buy Cairo and pay expensive prices...also aren't they just franchises.


everything is franchised here, all the high street shops we know from back home are. But as long as I can get what I want I don't care who's selling it  delivery to Egypt? I was not aware of that, I must do a bit of research


----------



## ArabianNights

I did my lingerie shopping before I came to Egypt.... But I might need more supply. Does anyone know if there is one in Alexandria?


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> the quality is good! You can pay a fortune here for rubbish made goods so I would rather pay and know what I am getting.


I dont know so much Maiden. There stuff is really expensive. I
agree on the quality, but even quality needs to be sustainable financially speaking. For the price of one pair of work pants I could buy 4 at Splash at the Maadi Mall, where the quality is o/k, or 2 back home at our Woolworths (no relationship with the one in the UK), which has the same quality as Marks Spencer. I agree lingerie is maybe the sort of thing one could buy their, but at Dandy Mall, right next door to M & S is a very good quality (imported French) Lingerie shop...and half the price.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> I dont know so much Maiden. There stuff is really expensive. I
> agree on the quality, but even quality needs to be sustainable financially speaking. For the price of one pair of work pants I could buy 4 at Splash at the Maadi Mall, where the quality is o/k, or 2 back home at our Woolworths (no relationship with the one in the UK), which has the same quality as Marks Spencer. I agree lingerie is maybe the sort of thing one could buy their, but at Dandy Mall, right next door to M & S is a very good quality (imported French) Lingerie shop...and half the price.




M&S knickers are famous for the quality and durability..I will stick with them regardless of the price.


----------



## marimar

ArabianNights said:


> I did my lingerie shopping before I came to Egypt.... But I might need more supply. Does anyone know if there is one in Alexandria?


Sorry, don't know about M&S but there are Next and La Senza here and a Debenhams.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marimar said:


> Sorry, don't know about M&S but there are Next and La Senza here and a Debenhams.




Now La Senza is outrageous in pricing compared to the UK.

I like Debenhams and have picked up seconds in Matchbox Zamalek


----------



## charleen

For all of us from the states who need things a bit cheaper, i found that Kmart will change their website prices based on the country you live in (Egyptian LE) then they do deliver too. I have not done it yet but am planning to for the Christmas season. Oh and old navy says they deliver too, and they show all prices in LE too!


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> M&S knickers are famous for the quality and durability..I will stick with them regardless of the price.


I like a fan that sticks to her brand! You want them durable I see, o/k, I can relate to that


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> I like a fan that sticks to her brand! You want them durable I see, o/k, I can relate to that




Local knickers tend to loose their shape and elasticity very quickly and for local bras well they wouldn't hold up two walnuts, the chlorine in the water doesn't help.


----------



## Moe599

Are we still talking about"Bras?". Lol. We really need to find something to do

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert

Moe599 said:


> Are we still talking about"Bras?". Lol. We really need to find something to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


start a walnut collection perhaps?


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Local knickers tend to loose their shape and elasticity very quickly and for local bras well they wouldn't hold up two walnuts, the chlorine in the water doesn't help.


Now Now....you bragging that you have more than two walnuts.....so maybe need two horses nose bags..


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Local knickers tend to loose their shape and elasticity very quickly and for local bras well they wouldn't hold up two walnuts, the chlorine in the water doesn't help.


Your just killing me, ..... can't stop laughing. Local knickers LOL, local bras, lol


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> M&S knickers are famous for the quality and durability..I will stick with them regardless of the price.


I bought 10 pairs of M&S cotton knickers 3 years ago, to bring out here. They are still in use AND in good condition. Other brands just do not last. Worth every penny.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> I bought 10 pairs of M&S cotton knickers 3 years ago, to bring out here. They are still in use AND in good condition. Other brands just do not last. Worth every penny.



Down with cheap knickers,,, I say


----------



## Lanason

I agree )


----------



## mamasue

I don't know if things have changed or not.... but when I lived in Egypt, the underwear shops sold the most ****ty porn star underwear.... and the shops were all manned by Egyptian men!!!!
I could never bring myself to go in and look around!!


----------



## Fatima

Lol finally  

Woooo


----------



## MaidenScotland

mamasue said:


> I don't know if things have changed or not.... but when I lived in Egypt, the underwear shops sold the most ****ty porn star underwear.... and the shops were all manned by Egyptian men!!!!
> I could never bring myself to go in and look around!!




it's still the same although the underwear is more B list porn star


----------



## Lanason

I quite like it ;-)


----------



## Lanason

Lanason said:


> I quite like it ;-)


Actually my claim to fame is bring "moved on" by a security guard in City stars for loitering outside a ladies underwear shop!!!! I was waiting for my wife who was looking to buy a new swimming costume !!!!!

I had a mild hissy fit


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> it's still the same although the underwear is more B list porn star


Define what a B list pornstar is.


----------



## marenostrum

mamasue said:


> I don't know if things have changed or not.... but when I lived in Egypt, the underwear shops sold the most ****ty porn star underwear....


Nowt wrong with that :ranger:


----------



## mamasue

marenostrum said:


> Nowt wrong with that :ranger:



It's the stuff that dirty old men ogle at....not what normal women wear!!
Very few of us actually wear nipple-less bras and crotchess pants with glitter, feathers and fur....
At least not for everyday wear!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

mamasue said:


> It's the stuff that dirty old men ogle at....not what normal women wear!!
> Very few of us actually wear nipple-less bras and crotchess pants with glitter, feathers and fur....
> At least not for everyday wear!!!




Imagine going into those shops and buying them from an oily haired youth


----------



## mamasue

MaidenScotland said:


> Imagine going into those shops and buying them from an oily haired youth



I'm sure Egyptian men design this stuff too..... and buy it for their hijab'd and niqab'd wifeys!!!


----------



## Lanason

Marks and Spencer HAS opened in CityStars - we were in there today


----------



## ArabianNights

Oh ma God, a trip to Cairo is due again


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> Marks and Spencer HAS opened in CityStars - we were in there today


Sooo? ANy good or is it like the Next stores here that you get stock from 2 years ago?


----------



## Helen Ellis

mamasue said:


> I don't know if things have changed or not.... but when I lived in Egypt, the underwear shops sold the most ****ty porn star underwear.... and the shops were all manned by Egyptian men!!!!
> I could never bring myself to go in and look around!!


Alongside the porn gear they sell little girl type pyjama sets and cami/shorts undies with cartoon characters on, I find it quite creepy.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I wonder what their exchange policy will be, cant see us getting our money back here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Marks and Spencer UAE


Bet they dont do M&S meals for one lol.
The link above is being advertised along side the announcement of the store opening in Cairo, but it is the Dubai store that is featured. lol hope that is not a sign of how things will be


----------



## MaidenScotland

So who will be the guinea pig and try it?


Exchange and Refund Policy

We are happy to exchange or refund any item in a saleable condition returned to us in, with a receipt, within 35 days from the day of purchase.

You will be refunded in the same method you originally paid.

If you do not have a receipt, an exchange or credit note will be offered at the current or last selling price.

For reasons of hygiene, pierced earrings, silicon pads for bras, stick-on bras, and all food items cannot be refunded or exchanged.
Your ways to pay cash, credit and debit cards.



EGYPT 

We are happy to exchange or refund any item within 14 days if the item is in saleable condition and accompanied with a receipt. If there is no receipt, exchange or refund will not be offered.

All credit notes issued in Egypt can only be redeemed in Egypt.

For reasons of hygiene, pierced earrings, silicon pads for bras, stick-on bras, perfumes, cosmetics, toiletries, and all food items cannot be refunded or exchanged in Egypt.

Exchange & refund from Gulf stores will be honored within 35 days as long as receipt is available.

Your ways to pay cash, credit and debit cards.


Why only 14 days for Egypt?


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder what their exchange policy will be, cant see us getting our money back here.


or joining the post Christmas exchange queue!


----------



## marenostrum

mamasue said:


> It's the stuff that dirty old men ogle at....not what normal women wear!!
> Very few of us actually wear nipple-less bras and crotchess pants with glitter, feathers and fur....
> At least not for everyday wear!!!


I always thought egyptians were a bunch of kinky b......s


----------



## canuck2010

Fist time in M&S at citystars, the place was a ZOO. Bought some nice socks though.


----------



## aykalam

canuck2010 said:


> Fist time in M&S at citystars, the place was a ZOO. Bought some nice socks though.


ah but you should NEVER EVER go to Citystars at the weekend, any weekend. And if you must, get there for opening time at 10am, Egypt is not a nation of early risers


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> ah but you should NEVER EVER go to Citystars at the weekend, any weekend. And if you must, get there for opening time at 10am, Egypt is not a nation of early risers


Best time to go is about 11-12am on a Friday, have a Costa for Lunch and aim to leave about 4-5pm.

Carrefour Maadi and Obour - similar - aim to arrive 11-12am on a Friday, have a Costa Coffee and aim to leave about 1-2pm.

All "In My Humble Opinion" (IMHO) of course:clap2:


----------



## Whitedesert

Nowadays the Carrefour at the Maadi City Centre opens at 10am on Fridays. We hit it at 10 am and out by 11 (can still enjoy your cappicino or mocha at Starbucks en-route out), and no traffic, not screaming kids, not trolley blocked isles...I hate supermarkets at the best of times,the locals seem to bring the entire extended family shopping, and blocking the isle while debating at the top of their voices the attributes of a bottle of sunflower oil costing 1.20 LE compared to the one costing 1.21...rather than being the observer to this dramatic and inspiring conference I'd rather be at home counting my extensive collection of bottle tops.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Luckily I have managed to avoid the supermarket since I arrived


----------

